# Fleece vs. Bedding



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello rat forum. I am a new rat owner. I have had my rats for about 4 months and I have Aspen bedding for them. The more I read the more people I hear use fleece instead of bedding. Should I switch? What are the pros and cons? I know you have to have your rats litter trained for the fleece thing. But..... I try and try and try to litter train them but they just don't go in the tray! Any tips? Thank you in advance.Ps. Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

For me, it's easier. I shake out the blankets and toss them in the washer. With other bedding, you constantly buy so much that you may as well put money in the bottom for them to pee and poop on. I get the big bag of CareFresh and with that in just the litter boxes for everyone, may last me about 5 months, or more.

And it's fun to go out and buy different options. You can always change out the 'style' of the decor. I have a few large fleece blankets for the bottom and some different colored smaller ones for the ledges. I am thinking of buying a small plastic drawers thing from work to use as the ratties own dresser.

I got my blankets from Walmart clearance area. There was some that were holiday packages with a sstuffed pillow that was marked down to $6. Why pay $15 for the same thing? I also got a bunch of smaller baby fleece blankets for $1 each. 2 of each color that I may try to make into hammocks or something.


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd like to second the original poster's question; I'm trying to decide between fleece and bedding myself (mostly because I love how colourful and bright I could make a cage with fleece, haha). Do they really have to be litter trained for the fleece, though? Isn't the point of not having bedding the ease of cleaning/price, because you can just chuck the fleece in the wash when it's dirty, instead of throwing out bedding?


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

EleashaC said:


> I'd like to second the original poster's question; I'm trying to decide between fleece and bedding myself (mostly because I love how colourful and bright I could make a cage with fleece, haha). Do they really have to be litter trained for the fleece, though? Isn't the point of not having bedding the ease of cleaning/price, because you can just chuck the fleece in the wash when it's dirty, instead of throwing out bedding?


They don't _have_ to be litter trained but it helps. I keep trying to scoop up all the little poops to toss into the litter box to get them familiar where they belong lol.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you meekosan. I will switch over to fleece now. Being a new rat owner can be pretty confusing at times! LOL!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

My girls don't seem to soil their fleece liners but my boys of course feel it necessary to pee on EVERYTHING! Anyhow, I got one of those mini dustpans with the brush sweeper that looks like the end of the broom with out the long handle. I use that little brush to sweep off the fleece liners daily (to rid it of any poo, seed shells, shedded fur, etc). Boys can be so messy, LOL! I got those little tiny litterboxes intended for hamster and put those in the corners of the boys cage since they kept peeing in the corners. Its been working! Their liners need to be changed and washed more often than the lady rats as they are sloppy with everything including their food, but its so worth it. I resorted back to using paper pellet (Yesterday News) for the bottom of both the boys and girls' cages since they decided to shred any fabric I put down there. I use Kaytee Soft Granule litter in their litter boxes. I used to use Care Fresh but found it too dusty, especcially for my little hairless female. So far this method of combine beddings is working splendidly!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I use liners and a litter box - with mixed results. 

To spot clean, I got a little 3 gallon wet/dry vac that's now become my best friend. There are 30 critters in my menagerie and it takes me about 15 minutes flat to tidy everyone.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

meekosan said:


> With other bedding, you constantly buy so much that you may as well put money in the bottom for them to pee and poop on.


LOLOLOL
I agree. Trips to the petstore for aspen have stopped since I've been using fleece, so I don't have to go in that creepy place, and I've saved a buttload o' money.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> LOLOLOL
> I agree. Trips to the petstore for aspen have stopped since I've been using fleece, so I don't have to go in that creepy place, and I've saved a buttload o' money.


I get the huge pack of CareFresh and that lasts me a few months. When I had my other solitary rat, one bag maybe lasted me 9 months as he was pretty particular about his pooping habits that I didn't have to use nearly as much as I am with all the little ones. 

GOSH I can't wait for the kids to figure out the litter box is for pooping and peeing and not to hide their food >_<


----------



## Heathcliffe&Darcy (Feb 2, 2012)

We had Aspen for the first hour or so, but Healthcliffe was sneezing so bad I took it out (he ended up having a respiratory infection, thanks Petco). Luckily, we had tons of fleece that my mom was going to make into blankets (5 years ago - LOL). We've been using that since, and I love it. It's better for the boy's lungs. I bought a litterbox, but they refuse to use it. They actually slept in their litterbox. They've decided the entirety of the bottom pan is their litterbox, which is fine with me. 

Fleece is cheaper in the long run, too.


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

use boxo bedding. it is soft, controls the odour and is safe for rats. i get it for $7 and it lasts me about 2 months


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

I have a fleece method that works great for guinea pigs. If you wash and dry fleece three times without fabric softner or dryer sheets it will start to wick pee through. If you put towels underneath the fleece the pee wicks down to the towels and keeps the fleece dry. You can just sweep up or shake the fleece to get poops off. I think I'm going to use this method for the bottom of my rat Ramsey's cage too.


----------



## venjinze (Jun 13, 2012)

so ... where can i get this magnificent fleece? serious question lol.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

venjinze said:


> so ... where can i get this magnificent fleece? serious question lol.


You can get fleece at pretty much any craft store or local store with a craft section. It usually comes in a lot of colors or patterns, but depending on the store and where you live, it can be limited.


----------



## venjinze (Jun 13, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> You can get fleece at pretty much any craft store or local store with a craft section. It usually comes in a lot of colors or patterns, but depending on the store and where you live, it can be limited.


Yea that's what I figured, I just wasn't sure if there is some type of fleece I should avoid (due to the dye or w/e). Probably should have elaborated my question


----------



## jenn1c (May 6, 2012)

Honestly I buy cheap fleece baby blankets at Value Village, off facebook buy and sell groups or anywhere else I can find them. Even if they have edging on them, I cut it off and braid it then hang in the cage as a toy!


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

I bought fleece and put it in my male rats cage, changed it out everyday for a few days, and that was it! Lol They insisted on marking they're territory all over the fleece, and their cage reeked. I'd say get some cheap stuff, see how they do with it, before you go crazy and buy / cut a ton to fit the cage like I did lol


----------

